# E/M Auditing Step - selling this book



## mkm1517 (Dec 10, 2013)

If anyone is selling this book by Carol Buck I am interested in buying it!


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Amazon?*

Not on Amazon? I found the Grider "Medical Records Auditor" on there. I have a load of Buck books but I don't think I have that one.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/E-M-Auditing-Step-3e/dp/1455751995


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm looking at buying one or more of Carol Buck's Auditing Step books to prepare for the CEMC next month.  I see E/M Auditing Step, and also a "The Next Step: Advanced Medical Coding and Auditing".  I've also already ordered the study guide and practice tests from AAPC.  Does anyone have any opinions on these Carol Buck books?  Appreciate any input anyone has.

Thanks!


----------



## jconner0030 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm using Carol Bucks The Next Step in my college class. It's pretty detailed and covers ICD-9, CPT, and HCSPCS.


----------

